# Purchasing A New Ob



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

We have been thinking of trading in our 2008 25rss for a 2011 270bh. Haven`t seen one yet, but we like the floor plan. We are planning to go to the camper show when it comes to town next week. Hopefully there will be one on display, the local dealer does not have any on thier lot. 
Does anybody own one? Any likes/dislikes?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The 270BH has been discontinued.

You may be able to find one in dealer stock somewhere, but they stopped building them 3 months ago.

Steve


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> The 270BH has been discontinued.
> 
> You may be able to find one in dealer stock somewhere, but they stopped building them 3 months ago.
> 
> Steve


That`s a real bummer.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

4 Outbackers said:


> The 270BH has been discontinued.
> 
> You may be able to find one in dealer stock somewhere, but they stopped building them 3 months ago.
> 
> Steve


That`s a real bummer.








[/quote]
If you are really set on that particular floor plan, Laredo and Cougar both have similar floor plans and both are also built by Keystone. I actually liked some of the features of the Laredo better when we bought ours, but went with the outback for color scheme and name recognition mostly.

Laredo is 290BH and has some differences (like 4 bunks instead of 2). Cougar is 26BHSWE. I dont think Cougar is as high end, but I've seen the Laredo's and they are really nice. You may find a new 270BH Outback on a lot yet too.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I did a little search on RVT.com and found a 270BH at Lakeshore in Michigan. Hope this is what you are looking for.

http://www.rvt.com/rvdetail4613049.htm


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Bob in Virginia said:


> I did a little search on RVT.com and found a 270BH at Lakeshore in Michigan. Hope this is what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.rvt.com/rvdetail4613049.htm


Thanks, I`ll have to check them out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

4 Outbackers said:


> I did a little search on RVT.com and found a 270BH at Lakeshore in Michigan. Hope this is what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.rvt.com/rvdetail4613049.htm


Thanks, I`ll have to check them out.
[/quote]

When you call, ask for Marci and tell her you were sent by Outbackers.com....this normally leads to a better price.


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Well after a lot of reseaching,phone calls and camper shows we decided to keep our current OB for another year. There are some nice features on the new models, but we really like what we have and it has been a trouble free unit so far.
Perhaps Outback will have something next year that will motivate us to jump back in to debt.








Thanks to all for the advice, we`ll keep window shopping in the meanwhile.


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

I just bought a 2011 outback 298 re. picking it up on march 4th. saw it at the chicago rv show in rosemont and fell in love with it. you may want to check out that model.


----------

